# Never liked holes in my pockets- UNTIL NOW!



## DragonLady (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for this review! I've been disappointed when I have come across pocket holes in plans I want to build, because I had no way of making them.

Might just spring for this!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

I always have holes in my pocket….......probably the reason I don't have a jig like this!!!

Thanks for the insight


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been thinking of making my own, but if I can find one of those coupons, I may get lazy…


----------



## wwbob (Jul 12, 2010)

Are replacement bits available? Are the holes compatible with Kreg screws? Sounds like almost too good a deal to pass up.

Thanks for good find and the info.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review. Nice job. I'll need to look for this jig the next time I'm there.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

wwbob- I was thinking of buying some Krieg screws to see if they were compatable. I also thought I'd might get a Krieg replacement bit to see if it fits as well. My guess is that they will.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks like a beefy design but one thing that make me wonder is the guide holes. The Kreg are steel and I imagine would eventually wear down over the years….If these are the same then awesome but if they are aluminum I would be concerned.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

The list of Gems at HF is growing.
you can find the 20-25% coupons in the back of the woodworking magz.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Mark is right, if the harborfreight jig has no steel bushings it will
get chewed up pretty quick by the drill. Jim, are there steel
bushings on the inside of this jig??? If not it will die a fast and certain 
death.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, there are steel bushings in the holes, so no problem there!


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

Good review Jim. I do alot of pocket hole joinery and it would be interesting to put it up against a Kreg.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I'm a long time Kreg user. IMO, the most important thing Kreg gives us is their screws. Those screws are great! Does HF offer "Kreg-like" screws? As much as a like the Kreg screws, they are expensive and maybe the HF version would be cheaper.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

While the jig itself seems just as good as Krieg (It is aluminum, but modern plastics are just as durable so the material is simply a matter of preferance) I have yet to decide if the bit and screws are as good. If not, I think it will easily take the Krieg versions leaving me with a very well built jig at a still significant discount.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

sounds like an excellent buy-half the price of my kreg….Jim, you also have an ecellent shop!!!!


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Jim,
Good heads up…nice one.


----------



## Toughskin (Oct 8, 2009)

Like the review - thanks! - Great idea for other woodworkers in the family for something under the tree


----------



## SteveMcc (Jan 17, 2010)

To me its like comparing a Chevy Caprice to a Cadillac. If its the same thing as a Cadillac, why doesn't it have the Cadillac name on it. I'll stay with my Kreg Jig. I know how to use it, I can buy screws, drill bits and other accessories for it and I can even send in my drill bits and have them sharpened. I'm sure HF is a nice tool, but it will need lots of time and testing to beat out the Kreg.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Steve- As a happy HF jig owner I think it's more like comparing a BMW to a Cadilllac. Both make nice luxery cars, but Cadilliac fans think theirs is the best when they've never driven a BMW. Turns out the BMW is a nice car and they both come from China now anyway!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a Mikita 1100,2-craftsman and a trend4 router never had a problem with them. I also have a HF trim router I bought for 20 bucks as a throw away…can't kill it. Never had a problem with it either.
I have kreg pocket jigs and have very good luck with them. But like a lot of people, with the price of everything going up if I have to replace them I will consider all avenues including HF. I find bargains there and I find junk(to me anyway),but I've found by being selective I can save some money there. End result leaves me more money to spend on high priced wood.
Just my HO
Have a great day.


----------



## Millo (Jan 19, 2010)

cool to see it is working for you…

Count me in as another person who'd like to see a side-by-side comparison, including all those details that don't make themselves apparent at first sight and that only show up during use.


----------



## csifishguy (Dec 8, 2009)

I just love my pocket hole jig, I have been using it on all my projects


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

"and may be the only thing harbor Freight ever sold that is truely well made in every way"- that says it all. Great review!


----------



## Buckfever14 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have been looking at the Kreg for a while now. I just went to the HF website and checked it out.They had a good video of it. I think between the video and your review, I'm sold.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Rather than write another review, I'll comment here since my views are very aligned to the original submitter, and a large contributing factor as to my purchase:

Disclaimer - I have never used the Kreg jig

1 - The screws that come with the drill master kit kind of suck. They appear to be just ordinary wood screws. When joining a face frame (the reason I got this in the first place), the pieces would tend to push away from each other rather than cinch together, I had to use a lot of clamping pressure. I thought maybe my cuts weren't a perfect 90 degrees, but after checking with a square they were.

2 - The Kreg screws DO work with this jig and are FAR superior. When used in the same assembly, the pieces did cinch up as I expected. I tested them on some scraps as well and the joint strength was as good or better than the included screws. I was able to break the joint in both cases, but with significant force and a lot of taring in the wood. In neither cases did the screws pull out cleanly.

3 - I have never used a pocket hole jig before, so I'm not sure if this is common, but my cordless drill has a tough time getting through harder woods. My Milwaukee Magnum does not. Usually when I have this problem it's a result of dull bits. I am going to try the Kreg bit and see if that works any better (or at all).


----------



## MitchMan (Dec 20, 2011)

I love this thing, use it all the time.


----------



## wreker (Dec 18, 2012)

Sweet, thanks foe the tip. I had a Seville STS and I never thought it was nicer than a BMW. When it was off the lift, it did ride nice though. I miss that old couch.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a kitchen cabinet job and was looking at the kreg jig to cut down on glue up time. While reading reviews on it I found several on the HF jig and am very pleased with what I've read. But seeing Stumpy Nubs giving it the thumbs up has settled the issue for me. Tomorrow after church a stop at HF is in my plans, I'll use the money I save to buy the kreg screws and have the best of both worlds. Thanks Stumpy, I know you won't steer me wrong.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Buy the Kreg bit also. It last as lot longer and the holes are MUCH cleaner (especially in plywood)


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

Will do Lumberjoe. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JHIM (Jul 17, 2013)

its really hard to compare metal to plasic anymore. ya say 20 years ago men were complaing about plastic being used, saying it was "cheaper" but we all know kreg offers a very dense plastic. not saying this jig doesnt work but just saying plastic has came a long way. i will purchase this just to see what its all about. i would like to know if screws,bits are compatable also! thanks for the review!


----------



## BAKTHA (Jan 4, 2012)

I have bought this jig recently (with a 25% off coupon, i got in my email) it is great and as mentioned, is worth every cent of it. compared to the flexibility of spacing it allows and being a all nice aluminum machined jig, i feel all plastic kreg should be sold at this price and HF jig at kreg price!


----------

